# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  تاثیر معدل نهایی کنکور 95

## GUST

بچه ها تاثیر معدل سال 95 بیشتر میشه!؟
تورو خدا من طاقت زیاد شدنشو ندارم
زیادتر میشه یا همون 25% هه؟ :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Parloo

انتشارات بین المللی گاج|تاثیر ۳۵ درصدی معدل در کنکور سال آینده

----------


## khaan

تو کنکور جبران میشه نترسین من با کتبی 13 دارم میخونم برای پزشکی

----------


## M ojtaba M

> تو کنکور جبران میشه نترسین من با کتبی 13 دارم میخونم برای پزشکی


داداش ببخشید چرا دیپلم مجدد(انسانی) نمیگرید؟؟....بهتر نی؟

----------


## artim

بین 30 الی 35 درصد میشه احتمالا
اما بازم کنکور تعیین کنندس

----------


## Blue.sky

> بچه ها تاثیر معدل سال 95 بیشتر میشه!؟
> تورو خدا من طاقت زیاد شدنشو ندارم
> زیادتر میشه یا همون 25% هه؟


 :Yahoo (2): احتمال افزایش زیاد نیست ولی کم هم نیست 
اگه افزایش بدن هم دو احتمال هست اینکه درصد سوم رو زیاد کنن و یا 4 درس نهایی پیش رو اضافه کنن چون افزایش درصد سال سوم مخالفان زیادی داره و میگن به جای افزایش تاثیر سال سوم ، نمران پیش رو تاثیر بدین که اساس و پایه حرفشون هم اینه که چون قانونی که در مجلس تصویب شده اینه که : نمرات نهایی (هماهنگ) سه ساله دبیرستان مبنای ورود به دانشگاه هست نه اینکه سال به سال تاثیر نمرات سال سوم زیاد بشه .
امیدوارم که زیاد نشه .

----------


## nurse1997

اصن لامصب کنکور ی ابهت دیگه داره......من از وقتی کنکور دادم احساس دیگه ای دارم....

----------


## Mohands mm

> تو کنکور جبران میشه نترسین من با کتبی 13 دارم میخونم برای پزشکی


چجوری؟میشه توضیح بدید؟شما امسال نهایی دادید؟یا پارسال؟

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

در مهرماه اعلام خواهند کرد
اما کنکور  همیشه حرف اولو میزنه :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Mohands mm

> احتمال افزایش زیاد نیست ولی کم هم نیست اگه افزایش بدن هم دو احتمال هست اینکه درصد سوم رو زیاد کنن و یا 4 درس نهایی پیش رو اضافه کنن چون افزایش درصد سال سوم مخالفان زیادی داره و میگن به جای افزایش تاثیر سال سوم ، نمران پیش رو تاثیر بدین که اساس و پایه حرفشون هم اینه که چون قانونی که در مجلس تصویب شده اینه که : نمرات نهایی (هماهنگ) سه ساله دبیرستان مبنای ورود به دانشگاه هست نه اینکه سال به سال تاثیر نمرات سال سوم زیاد بشه .امیدوارم که زیاد نشه .


برادر من،نهایی ، نهاییه،چه سوم چه چهارم،حرف ما اینه که این اصلا سنجش براساس معدل و نمره نباشه چون عادلانه نیست.....متاسفانه....

----------


## GUST

> برادر من،نهایی ، نهاییه،چه سوم چه چهارم،حرف ما اینه که این اصلا سنجش براساس معدل و نمره نباشه چون عادلانه نیست.....متاسفانه....


بیایید یک اعتراض نامه اینترنتی درست کنیم ! 
شاید جواب داد

----------


## Mohands mm

همینم مونده...

----------


## Mr Sky

بابا تو امتحان نهایی اگه به نفر بغل دستیش درسش خوب  باشه راحت میتونه بیست بیاره ...یعنی راحت تا ده نمره رو میشه تقلب کرد...آخه چه کنکوریه چه وضعیه چه قانونیه...اصلا چرا معدلو تاثیر بدن...

----------


## artim

اگه به حرف من و شما چیزی درست میشد الان وضع اینجوری نبود

----------


## khaan

> چجوری؟میشه توضیح بدید؟شما امسال نهایی دادید؟یا پارسال؟


ببین عزیز امسال فیزیک خیلی سخت بود در تجربی. شیمی هم همینطور. شما نهایی رو 10 گرفته باشی ولی کنکور رو تونسته باشی بالای 70 بزنی از دو رقمی ها که نهایی رو 20 گرفتن ولی کنکور اکثرا خراب کردن و زیر 60 زدن حتی جلوتر میافتی. ریاضی هم تا حدودی مثل همین دوتا درس بود ولی زیست نه.
در کل کنکور قابل جبرانه.

----------


## artim

> ببین عزیز امسال فیزیک خیلی سخت بود در تجربی. شیمی هم همینطور. شما نهایی رو 10 گرفته باشی ولی کنکور رو تونسته باشی بالای 70 بزنی از دو رقمی ها که نهایی رو 20 گرفتن ولی کنکور اکثرا خراب کردن و زیر 60 زدن حتی جلوتر میافتی. ریاضی هم تا حدودی مثل همین دوتا درس بود ولی زیست نه.
> در کل کنکور قابل جبرانه.


نه اینجوریام نیست
تاثیر و کیفیت تاثیر مثبت و منفی رو سنجش فقط میتونه اعمال کنه 
مشخص نیست کسی با معدل 10 و اون چیزی که شما گفتی جلو بیفته از معدل 20 ممکنه جلو بیفته ممکنه نیفته

در هر صورت کنکور تعیین کنندس نه معدل

----------


## Mohands mm

> بابا تو امتحان نهایی اگه به نفر بغل دستیش درسش خوب  باشه راحت میتونه بیست بیاره ...یعنی راحت تا ده نمره رو میشه تقلب کرد...آخه چه کنکوریه چه وضعیه چه قانونیه...اصلا چرا معدلو تاثیر بدن...


این که چیزی نیس، خیلی ها سوالایی رو که حتما میاد مث شعر حفظی رو می ذارن زیر دستشون به راحتی 2نمره میگیرن.....خیلی تقلب میشه مراقبا هم که عین.....

----------


## Mohands mm

> ببین عزیز امسال فیزیک خیلی سخت بود در تجربی. شیمی هم همینطور. شما نهایی رو 10 گرفته باشی ولی کنکور رو تونسته باشی بالای 70 بزنی از دو رقمی ها که نهایی رو 20 گرفتن ولی کنکور اکثرا خراب کردن و زیر 60 زدن حتی جلوتر میافتی. ریاضی هم تا حدودی مثل همین دوتا درس بود ولی زیست نه.
> در کل کنکور قابل جبرانه.


متشکرم....

----------


## Mohands mm

[QUOTE=java50;471292]بچه ها تاثیر معدل سال 95 بیشتر میشه!؟
تورو خدا من طاقت زیاد شدنشو ندارم
زیادتر میشه یا همون 25% هه؟ :Yahoo (101): [/Q
صبر کن کارنامه ها رو بدن،خدا رو چه دیدی شاید خوب شدی،فک میکنی چند شی مگه؟

----------


## Blue.sky

> برادر من،نهایی ، نهاییه،چه سوم چه چهارم،حرف ما اینه که این اصلا سنجش براساس معدل و نمره نباشه چون عادلانه نیست.....متاسفانه....


برادر من ، عزیز من 
من تو : http://forum.konkur.in/thread25914-14.html

چقدر توضیح دادم که عزیزان سروران بیایین هماهنگ شیم اعتراضی اساسی بکنیم ولی انگار نه انگار که میخوان کنکور بدن 
مشکل ما تاثیر معدل و قانون نیست ! مشکل ما نبود اراده هست حتی اراده ای ناچیز به اندازه چند اس ام اس و ...
من موندم واقعا با این اراده ، میخواییم آینده منو شما به دست خودمون رقم بخوره یا به دست فروشندگان نمره و سوال !؟
حتی خبر فروش سوالات شیمی امسال رو هم گذاشتم ولی اراده جمع هیچ تکونی نخورد ! 
ظاهرا دوستان اراده خودشون رو برای اعتراض به رتبه بعد کنکور95 ذخیره کردن !

----------


## Elhami786

کسی که امتحاناشو خوب داده باشه دیگه نباید نگران درصدش باشه 
پس نگران نباشین  :Yahoo (5):

----------


## hassanhafezi

بچه ها چ خوب چ بد نهایی فراموش شه خواهشا 

من به یه چیز اعتقاد دارم یه سوال زیست شناسی به صد تا نهایی غلبه داره

----------


## Mohands mm

> برادر من ، عزیز من 
> من تو : http://forum.konkur.in/thread25914-14.html
> 
> چقدر توضیح دادم که عزیزان سروران بیایین هماهنگ شیم اعتراضی اساسی بکنیم ولی انگار نه انگار که میخوان کنکور بدن 
> مشکل ما تاثیر معدل و قانون نیست ! مشکل ما نبود اراده هست حتی اراده ای ناچیز به اندازه چند اس ام اس و ...
> من موندم واقعا با این اراده ، میخواییم آینده منو شما به دست خودمون رقم بخوره یا به دست فروشندگان نمره و سوال !؟
> حتی خبر فروش سوالات شیمی امسال رو هم گذاشتم ولی اراده جمع هیچ تکونی نخورد ! 
> ظاهرا دوستان اراده خودشون رو برای اعتراض به رتبه بعد کنکور ذخیره کردن !


اولا ابنکه یه لیوان آب سرد بنوشبد عصبانیت واسه قلبتون ضرر داره...
ثانیا درک میکنم که شما هم مثل من یا خیلی های دیگه نگران بی عدالتی یا پایمال شدن حقتون هستید اما اگه یه چرخی توی گوگل بزنید متوجه میشید چه سایت هایی که اعتراض نکردن،لطفا منطقی باشید واسه اعتراض فضای مجازی یا چار تا کامنت گذاشتن کافی نیست، تاثیر آن چنانی نداره،حداقل به تجربه ثابت شده،البته من تاپیک های شمارو در این مورد ندیدم،با این حال هر گونه اعتراض به جا،اساسی و منطقی که باشه ما هستیم اما خواهش میکنم ساده نباشید....

----------


## Blue.sky

> اولا ابنکه یه لیوان آب سرد بنوشبد عصبانیت واسه قلبتون ضرر داره...
> ثانیا درک میکنم که شما هم مثل من یا خیلی های دیگه نگران بی عدالتی یا پایمال شدن حقتون هستید اما اگه یه چرخی توی گوگل بزنید متوجه میشید چه سایت هایی که اعتراض نکردن،لطفا منطقی باشید واسه اعتراض فضای مجازی یا چار تا کامنت گذاشتن کافی نیست، تاثیر آن چنانی نداره،حداقل به تجربه ثابت شده،البته من تاپیک های شمارو در این مورد ندیدم،با این حال هر گونه اعتراض به جا،اساسی و منطقی که باشه ما هستیم اما خواهش میکنم ساده نباشید....


بله دوست عزیز بنده ساده هستم که انتظار متحد شدن برای اعتراض اساسی دارم ساده هستم که فک میکنم اینجا حس دوستی و هم دلی موج میزنه ! ساده هستم که فک میکنم اونی که معدل بالاتری داره به خاطر معدلین کمتر برای به نتیجه رسیدن اعتراض با ما همراه میشه ! 
شما لطفا یکی از اون سایت ها و صفحاتی که حداقل بالای 1000 نفر با هم جمع شدن و یک صدا حرفشون رو زدن و مسرانه پیگیری کردن به ما معرفی کنین !
من درخواست کردم کسی که تو انجمن شناخته شده هست پا پیش بذاره ، کی این کارو کردن ؟ یعنی نمیشد حداقل هزار نفرو اینجا + دوستان خارج سایت هماهنگ کرد  و صدای اعتراض خودمون رو  به همه شبکه های صدا و سیما  و سایت ریاست جمهوری ، سایت شخص رییس جمهور ، سایت وزیر علوم ، وزیر آموزش و پرورش ، سایت سازمان سنجش و ... رساند  ؟ 
یعنی قبل از این کاره نکرده اینقدر از نتیجه ناامید هستیم ؟ پس چه زور میخواییم امیدوارانه برای کنکور درس بخونیم ؟
حتی برای یکبار هم که شده به این سوالات از روی وجدان جواب بدین ...
 مگر هزینه ای داشت ؟
دوست عزیز شما جای من ، از این همه ادعا و در مقابل بی ارادگی عصبانی نمیشدید ؟
یقین داشته باشین ایجادکنندگان آن صفحات یکی از افرادی هستن که اندکی اراده داشتن و این کارو کردن ولی مورد بی مهری شدید بقیه قرار گرفتن !
متاسفانه ما انتظار داریم چند نفر کاغذ به دست در خونمون رو بزنه و بگه شما با تاثیر معدل موافق هستین یا نه ؟! 
واقعا سوال اینه کدوم موفقیت جمعی بدون هماهنگی جمعی به دست اومده ؟!
دوست عزیز ساده کسی هست که این سوالات به ذهنش برسه ولی جواب نده !
ممنون 
اصلا هم عصبانی نیستم فقط از این همه همدلی که پایه و اساس تشکیل این انجمن هست در تعجبم ! 
ممنون

----------


## arj

شما برو اراده کن و اعتراض کن ببینم چکار میکنی :Yahoo (4):

----------


## arj

فکر میکنم شما اینجا رو کمی با کمی اونطرفتر (سمت اسکاندیناوی و اینا ...) اشتباه گرفتی !

----------


## Sara prs

> بچه ها تاثیر معدل سال 95 بیشتر میشه!؟
> تورو خدا من طاقت زیاد شدنشو ندارم
> زیادتر میشه یا همون 25% هه؟


اگه زیادم بشه تاثیری واسه ما نداره..ما امتحان نهاییمونو با تاثیر 25 درصدی دادیم.

----------


## Blue.sky

> شما برو اراده کن و اعتراض کن ببینم چکار میکنی



در جوابتون باید بخندم  :Yahoo (4): 

دوست عزیز *hoomi
*این ​نمونه رو مشاهده کردین ؟ *
*

----------


## arj

آره بخند ! خنده بر هر درد بی درمانی دواست !

----------


## MahMoUoD

> اگه زیادم بشه تاثیری واسه ما نداره..ما امتحان نهاییمونو با تاثیر 25 درصدی دادیم.


اصلا اینطور که شما میگین نیست!
تاثیر اگه زیاد بشه برای همه دیپلمه های بعد 84 همون درصد جدید اعمال میشه
مثلا یکی که دیپلمش رو سال 87 گرفته اصلا نمیدونسته قراره چند سال بعد معدل رو بصورت مستقیم تاثیر بدن! و معدلش کم شده
الان اگه بخواد کنکور بده چون دیپلمش برای بعد از 84 هست 25% تاثیر مستقیم براش اعمال میشه

------

درصد تاثیر معدل هم از الان نمیشه گفت زیاد میشه یا نه. سال پیش همه میگفتن قراره بشه 35%
 اما نشد
همه چی به جلسه ای که تو مهر ماه برگزار میشه بستگی داره

----------


## Blue.sky

> اگه زیادم بشه تاثیری واسه ما نداره..ما امتحان نهاییمونو با تاثیر 25 درصدی دادیم.



نه دوست عزیز این چه حرفیه ؟! 
کسی که سال 90 دیپلم گرفته و اون سال که اصلا تاثیر + و - مطرح نبود پس چرا الان مثل دیپلمه 93 رفتار میشه ؟

----------


## artim

> اگه زیادم بشه تاثیری واسه ما نداره..ما امتحان نهاییمونو با تاثیر 25 درصدی دادیم.


نه اینجور نیست
اگه زیاد بشه واسه کسی که از 84 تا 94 دیپلم میگیره لحاظه هر نوع تاثیر درصدی

----------


## Blue.sky

> آره بخند ! خنده بر هر درد بی درمانی دواست !


متاسفانه قصد جر و بحث ندارم .
موفق باشی.

----------


## Amiiin

کاش زیاد نشه
اصا عدالت خوبی نیس به خدا

----------


## idealist

*چند نکته رو دقت کنید :
این حرف که سال دیگه تاثیر معدل 10 درصد بیشتر میشه رو همیشه مسولین آموزش و پرورش میزنن ، اما به این سادگی نیست پیچیده تر از این حرفاست ، اولا آیا میخان درصد تاثیر سال سوم رو بیشتر کنن؟ همین الانش 35 درصد مطالبی که در کنکور طرح میشه از سال سوم هست ، اگه بخان 35 درصد تاثیر معدل رو هم از سال سوم بزارن دیگه خیلی غیر معقوله ، کل کنکور میشه سال سوم.
اگر بخان تاثیر نمرات نهایی پیش رو لحاظ کنن ، اونوقت با کسانی که دیپلمشون رو از سال 84 به بعد گرفتن اما پیش دانشگاهیشون رو قبل از سال 92گرفتن (ینی قبل از تغییر نظام ترمی واحدی به نظام سالی واحدی) چیکار میکنن؟ یا با کسانی که دیپلمشون در یک رشته دیگه و مدرک پیش دانشگاهیشون در رشته دیگه ای هست چیکار میکنن؟ خیلی فیلتر ها . استثناهای متعدد و گیج کننده لازمه ، به این سادگی نیست.*

----------


## ali761

من دلم روشنه!!نمیشه!

----------


## artim

معدل زیاد بشه
مدارس کلاس اضافه میذارن و پول بیشتری از بچه ها میگیرن
طرح های تضمینی افزایش معدل و... بوجود میاد و پول بیشتری جیب موسسات میره

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

خدایا امام زمانو بیار مارو از دست این حق خورای بی عدالت نجات بده!!!
آخه نهایی کجاش معیار خوبی برای ورود به دانشگاس؟ چرا کسی که هیچی نخونده یا دقیقه نود میخونه مثل کسیه که از لحظه ی اول شروع کرده؟؟ مثل خودم که کم میخوندم و از همه دوستام بالاتره نمراتم! 
چرا تو خیلی از حوزه ها خییییلیاشون، تقلب میشه؟ منم میتونستم اینکارو بکنم و معدلم 20بشه ولی به فکر اون رشته و شغلش و پولی که ازش درمیاد که اینکه حلال باشه یا نه ، افتادم!!
چرا اصلا تو بعضی جاها مراقبا جوابارو میگن؟
چرا بعضی  از مصححا از نسبتای فامیلی استفاده میکنن؟! 
اینه عدالت آموزشی؟؟ با این شرایط بازم میخوان کنکورو حذف کنن یا تاثیر این نمرات نهایی کذایی رو زیاد کنن؟؟
آخ خدا... خودت دستمونو بگیر ...

----------


## Amiiin

خبر خوش !
امروز معاون سنجش بود یا یه همچین سمتی 
تو شبکه آموزش گفت واسه کنکور۹۵ تاثیر همون ۲۵ درصده هوراااا :Yahoo (99):

----------


## El3RAH1M

> خبر خوش !
> امروز معاون سنجش بود یا یه همچین سمتی 
> تو شبکه آموزش گفت واسه کنکور۹۵ تاثیر همون ۲۵ درصده هوراااا


واقعا ؟ یکم روشنمون کن کی گفته دقیقا کی گفته ؟ مطمئنی ؟

----------


## lover sick

راست می گه منم دیدم ...عبدالرسول عمادی رییس مرکز سنجش آموزش و پرورش ظهر توو برنامه گزینه جوان گفت برای کنکوریهای95 تاثیر سوابق همون25% هست...

----------


## 5konkur95

> راست می گه منم دیدم ...عبدالرسول عمادی رییس مرکز سنجش آموزش و پرورش ظهر توو برنامه گزینه جوان گفت برای کنکوریهای95 تاثیر سوابق همون25% هست...


داداش خبر آنلاین چه خبر

----------


## DokToR zAhRa

> خبر خوش !
> امروز معاون سنجش بود یا یه همچین سمتی 
> تو شبکه آموزش گفت واسه کنکور۹۵ تاثیر همون ۲۵ درصده هوراااا


جاااااااااااااااان مــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــن؟

----------


## lover sick

> داداش خبر آنلاین چه خبر


دارن پیگیری می کنن...بهشون پیام دادم...

----------


## Mr Sky

روحانی هم اینو بگه احتمالش هست تا یه ساعت قبل کنکور تاثیرش پنجاه درصد بشه

----------


## El3RAH1M

> راست می گه منم دیدم ...عبدالرسول عمادی رییس مرکز سنجش آموزش و پرورش ظهر توو برنامه گزینه جوان گفت برای کنکوریهای95 تاثیر سوابق همون25% هست...


برنامه چند شنبه بود ؟

----------


## 5konkur95

> برنامه چند شنبه بود ؟


امروز ساعت 12

----------


## El3RAH1M

> امروز ساعت 12


اینه ؟‌گزینه جوان - بررسی و تحلیل امتحان های نهایی خرداد ۹۴ (۲۸ خرداد ۹۴)

----------


## DokToR zAhRa

:Y (648):  :Y (605):  :Y (397): [اینو ک گذاشتم دلم خواست یهو...تشنمــــــــــــــــ  ــــــه] :Y (464):  :Yahoo (109):  :Y (732):  :Y (482):  :Y (732):  :Y (571):  :Y (571):  :Y (482):  :Y (602):  :Y (602):  :Y (648):  :Y (547):  :Y (547):  :Y (719):  :Y (719):  :Y (622):  :Y (648):  :Y (622):  :Y (482):  :Y (482):  :Y (648):  :Y (459):  :Y (459):  :Y (736):  :Y (464):  :Y (736):  :Y (648):  :Y (464):  :Y (736):

----------


## :Abolfazl:

خداروشکر  :Yahoo (48): خیلی عالیه !! بهترین خبریه که این چند روزه شنیدم :Yahoo (99):

----------


## hamed70t

خوش خبر باشین ؛ اولین روز ماه مبارک عجب خبر خوبی دادن  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## 5konkur95

> اینه ؟‌گزینه جوان - بررسی و تحلیل امتحان های نهایی خرداد ۹۴ (۲۸ خرداد ۹۴)


بله

----------


## lover sick

> برنامه چند شنبه بود ؟


همین امروز...تازه مجری ازش پرسید که بچه هایی که امسال می رن سوم چطور؟...گفت احتمالا برای اونا درسای نهایی پیش رو تاثیر بدیم...ولی برای کنکوریهای 95 تاثیر سوابق همون25% هست...

----------


## Sara prs

> واقعا ؟ یکم روشنمون کن کی گفته دقیقا کی گفته ؟ مطمئنی ؟


اره مطمئن باش منم شنیدم.موثقه

----------


## DokToR zAhRa

یکی میگفت تا کلاس هشتمیا برسن کنکور کاری با درصد ندارن

که واسه اونا شدید ببرن بالا.....ولی فکرنکنم چنین باشه

----------


## joozef

واسه 95 معدل پیش رو تاثیر ندن فقط، نهایی سوم پیشکش ...

----------


## nacli

> واسه 95 معدل پیش رو تاثیر ندن فقط، نهایی سوم پیشکش ...


من که 4 تا نهایی پیش رو انداختم واسه دی ماه تا ببینم آقایون میخوان چیکار کنن  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Orwell

امسال خیلی زود گفتن

یجای کار میلنگه  :Yahoo (10): 

احساس میکنم تو مهر یا ابان یه ابلاغیه میدن که تاثیر معدل 30 درصد شده ( امیدوارم احساسم اشتباه باشه )

----------


## mostafa.95

اره.یکم مشکوک میزنه معمولا این خبرارو انقد زود اعلام نمکنند چون نمیخوان جو جامعه یهو اینقد زود عوض بشه!من فکر میکنم طرف خواسته یکم دلگرمی بده!یک هفته بعده :Yahoo (31):  کنکور94 غیر معموله چنین خبری

----------


## Hellion

> همین امروز...تازه مجری ازش پرسید که بچه هایی که* ا**مسال می رن سوم*چطور؟...گفت احتمالا برای اونا درسای نهایی پیش رو تاثیر بدیم...ولی برای کنکوریهای 95 تاثیر سوابق همون25% هست...


بدبختی مارو

----------


## Mr.Dr

> همین امروز...تازه *مجری ازش پرسید که بچه هایی که امسال می رن سوم چطور؟...گفت احتمالا برای اونا درسای نهایی پیش رو تاثیر بدیم*...ولی برای کنکوریهای 95 تاثیر سوابق همون25% هست...


 :Yahoo (43):  :Yahoo (43): 
 :Yahoo (31):  :Yahoo (31): 
 :Yahoo (22):  :Yahoo (22): 
 :Yahoo (40):  :Yahoo (40): 
 :Yahoo (12):  :Yahoo (12): 
همینو کم داشتیم.

----------


## Hellion

> همینو کم داشتیم.


 :Yahoo (4): اشکال نداره حل میشه به امید خدا

----------


## amoo

عاقااا یعنی هموننن 25 درصده؟  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## AmirAria

> *مجری ازش پرسید که بچه هایی که امسال می رن سوم چطور؟...گفت احتمالا برای اونا درسای نهایی پیش رو تاثیر بدیم
> *


 :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## fsr

*احتمال تاثیر 35 درصدی معدل در کنکور 95*                      علی زرافشان  در گفت و گو با  خبرنگار ایرنا با بیان اینکه بر اساس قانون باید 85 درصد ظرفیت دانشگاه ها  از طریق معدل و نمرات دروس دوره متوسطه تامین شود، افزود: تاثیر معدل در  کنکور امسال 25 درصد بوده و پیش بینی می شود در سال آینده 10درصد افزایش  یابد.
وی ادامه داد: اکنون پذیرش دانشجو در برخی  مراکز آموزش عالی نظیر دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی، پیام نور، غیر دولتی و شبانه  به 85 درصد نزدیک بوده ولی انتظار می رود که بخشی از ظرفیت دانشگاه های  دولتی نیز به پذیرش دانش آموزان بدون کنکور اختصاص یابد.
وی  با بیان این که سالانه 140هزار نفر در دانشگاه های دولتی جذب می شوند،  افزود: انتظار می رود با حذف کنکور در آینده این ظرفیت افزایش یابد.
معاون  وزیر آموزش و پرورش اظهار کرد: این موضوع در رشته های فنی و حرفه ای نیز  دنبال شده به طوری که سال گذشته پذیرش دانش آموزان بدون کنکور در 16 رشته  صورت گرفت و در کنکور امسال به 19رشته افزایش خواهد یافت.
وی  بیان کرد: اکنون 47 رشته فنی و حرفه ای در هنرستان های کشور تدریس می شود  که با ادامه این روند تاکنون نزدیک 50 درصد این رشته ها بدون کنکور به  مراکز آموزش عالی راه یافته اند.

----------


## DokToR zAhRa

> *احتمال تاثیر 35 درصدی معدل در کنکور 95*
> 
>                       علی زرافشان  در گفت و گو با  خبرنگار ایرنا با بیان اینکه بر اساس قانون باید 85 درصد ظرفیت دانشگاه ها  از طریق معدل و نمرات دروس دوره متوسطه تامین شود، افزود: تاثیر معدل در  کنکور امسال 25 درصد بوده و پیش بینی می شود در سال آینده 10درصد افزایش  یابد.
> وی ادامه داد: اکنون پذیرش دانشجو در برخی  مراکز آموزش عالی نظیر دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی، پیام نور، غیر دولتی و شبانه  به 85 درصد نزدیک بوده ولی انتظار می رود که بخشی از ظرفیت دانشگاه های  دولتی نیز به پذیرش دانش آموزان بدون کنکور اختصاص یابد.
> وی  با بیان این که سالانه 140هزار نفر در دانشگاه های دولتی جذب می شوند،  افزود: انتظار می رود با حذف کنکور در آینده این ظرفیت افزایش یابد.
> معاون  وزیر آموزش و پرورش اظهار کرد: این موضوع در رشته های فنی و حرفه ای نیز  دنبال شده به طوری که سال گذشته پذیرش دانش آموزان بدون کنکور در 16 رشته  صورت گرفت و در کنکور امسال به 19رشته افزایش خواهد یافت.
> وی  بیان کرد: اکنون 47 رشته فنی و حرفه ای در هنرستان های کشور تدریس می شود  که با ادامه این روند تاکنون نزدیک 50 درصد این رشته ها بدون کنکور به  مراکز آموزش عالی راه یافته اند.


کنکور95هم25درصد هست

امروزظهری فکرکنم برنامه گزینه2بود یکی از همین وزارت سنجشیا گفته

گزینه جوان - بررسی و تحلیل امتحان های نهایی خرداد ۹۴ (۲۸ خرداد ۹۴)اینم لینکیه ک بچه ها گذاشتن

دیگه اینقدرم وضعشون بد نیست ک داخل رسانه عمومی اعلام کنن

بعد بزنن زیر حرفشون

----------


## TurBo

یعنی برای اونایی هم که پشت کنکور 95 میمونن همون 25 درصده؟ 
نمره های نهایی پیش تاثیر نداره واسه 95 ؟؟

----------


## - Amir -

دلتونو خوش نکنید به تاثیر و اینجور چیزا ، فقط تلاش و خوندن!

اصلا کنکور ما از ریشه و بیسش سراسر اشکال و ایرادِ حالا شما دارید از تاثیر و بد و خوب بودنش میحرفید ؟ 

بخونید حالا که نظام کنکور همینه ، چه تاثیر 25 باشه چه 35 بالاخره باید تلاشتو بکنی و اینجور چیزارو نادید بگیری .

75 درصد دیگه مهم تره که با وجود کنکور های سه سال اخیر جوری سخت شده که دیگه اونی که سمپاد هم درس میخونه باید بدوه تا برسه .

میشناسم با معدل کتبی 20 سمپاد داره دانش. آزاد میخونه .. !

نتیجه : عزیز من دنبال حاشیه ها نرو .. مسیرت مشخص .. پس راه بیوفتـــ! 

_هر کی موافقـه لایک کنه اصلا بقیه هم اومدن ببینن چند نفر موافقن با حرفم ._

----------


## idealist

*من برنامه رو دانلود کردم و دیدم
با توجه به حرفای ایشون تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی برای سال 95 (به نظر بنده) قطعا همون 25 درصد هست

دوستانی که میگن زود اعلام کردن مشکوکه : دقت کنید این خبر نیست ، خبر رو مهر ماه وقتی جلسه سنجش و پذیرش برگذار شد تو اون جلسه تصمیم میگیرن ، این فقط پیش بینی آقای عرفی (که خودش هم عضو کارگروه تصمیم گیری هست) هستش. (که به نظر من (برای اولین بار) ایشون داره درست پیش بینی میکنه)*

----------


## amir.abs

دوستان معدل کتبی 14.20 برای رتبه های 9000 یا 10000 تاثیر منفی داره یا مثبت  (با توجه به کنکور 95 بگین  :Yahoo (4): ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!

----------


## Nahal

*با اینکه نمیشه رو حرفشون حساب کرد ولی این دفعه ترجیح می دم خوش بین باشم البته فعلا...*

----------


## zagheh

به این حرفا اعتمادی نیست
دیشب این خواب رو دیدن
مطمئن باشین فردا شب یه خواب دیگه ای خواهند دید
من به پینوکیو بیشتر اعتماد دارم........ :Yahoo (40): 
از کجا معلوم همین فردا نیان بگن معدل دوره راهنمایی رو هم تاثیر میدیم؟؟؟
والا.........هر چیزی ممکنه بگن...... بعید نیست واقعا

----------


## saj8jad

> بدبختی مارو



نُچ نُچ نُچ نُچ

نهایی ها که سخت تر کردن هیچ!
کنکور که خودش سخت تر داره میشه هیچ!
نهایی های پیش دانشگاهی رو هم میخوان تاثیر بدن وای!!!!!!

والا ما فکر میکردیم ما نسل صوخطه ایم! 
والا خداوکیلی شما نسل جذقاله هستین ..... خخخ :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  خخخ

عجب به تدبیر این بزرگواران!

----------


## eli94

> نُچ نُچ نُچ نُچ
> 
> نهایی ها که سخت تر کردن هیچ!
> کنکور که خودش سخت تر داره میشه هیچ!
> نهایی های پیش دانشگاهی رو هم میخوان تاثیر بدن وای!!!!!!
> 
> والا ما فکر میکردیم ما نسل صوخطه ایم! 
> والا خداوکیلی شما نسل جذقاله هستین ..... خخخ خخخ
> 
> عجب به تدبیر این بزرگواران!


خودمونیم...شما چقدر درشت تایپ میکنین  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## saj8jad

امان از همه چیز و هیچی ...

----------


## AmiR_KHD

دوستان این نمرات منه
دین و زندگی 17.25
زبان فارسی 18.25
ادبیات فارسی 19
عربی 19.5
زبان خارجی 20
فیزیک  14.75
شیمی 18.25
جبر 18.5
هندسه 19.5
حسابان 19

به نظرتون کارم خیلی سخت شده واسه کنکور؟؟؟ اصن نهایی رو بدجوری گند زدم...هیچ درسیو نتونستم با خوندن کامل برم سر جلسه برای همین همه نمره هام پایین اومد..انتظار 20 داشتم...
الان به نظرتون با این نمره ها و داشتن سهمیه جانبازی و بودن توی منطقه 3 میتونم یکی از داشنگاه های برتر تهران متل شریف و امیر کبیرو خواجه نصیر و ... قبول شم؟

آخه 35 درصدی که قراره حساب شه ..میان 35 درصدو ضربدر تراز درس میکنن..درسته که من بر فرض حسابانو شدم 19 ولی خب ترازم خیلی پایین تر از اونایی میاد که 20 شده..راستش حسابان آسون بوده خیلیا 20 شدن  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## dr.amhozp

> دوستان این نمرات منه
> دین و زندگی 17.25
> زبان فارسی 18.25
> ادبیات فارسی 19
> عربی 19.5
> زبان خارجی 20
> فیزیک  14.75
> شیمی 18.25
> جبر 18.5
> ...



من نمی دونم چه اصراری همه بگیم 35 درصد شده تاثیر معدل ؟ خودمون به مسئولین این طوری اعلام امادگی می کنیم 
اولا هنوز رسما هیچ چیز اعلام نشده 
اما معاون سنجش اموزش پرورش تو برنامه گزینه دو اعلام کرد که تاثیر 25 درصد هست برای سال 95 ولی چون هنوز رسما اعلام نشده نمیشه قطعی گفت اما میشه امیدوار بود
بعدم منطقیش این هست که بیشتر از این نشه چون 35درصد بخواد بشه معدل سوم 40 درصد حدودا سوالا از سوم هست دیگه کل کنکور میشه سال سوم که 

اما در مورد نمره هاتون که بد نیست خوبم هست بعدم سهمیه دارید که خیلی کمک هست! 
ولی کنکور حساب کتاب بردار نیست و به این چیز ها فکر نکن مهم ترین چیز همون درصد تو کنکور هست

----------


## AmiR_KHD

> من نمی دونم چه اصراری همه بگیم 35 درصد شده تاثیر معدل ؟ خودمون به مسئولین این طوری اعلام امادگی می کنیم 
> اولا هنوز رسما هیچ چیز اعلام نشده 
> اما معاون سنجش اموزش پرورش تو برنامه گزینه دو اعلام کرد که تاثیر 25 درصد هست برای سال 95 ولی چون هنوز رسما اعلام نشده نمیشه قطعی گفت اما میشه امیدوار بود
> بعدم منطقیش این هست که بیشتر از این نشه چون 35درصد بخواد بشه معدل سوم 40 درصد حدودا سوالا از سوم هست دیگه کل کنکور میشه سال سوم که 
> 
> اما در مورد نمره هاتون که بد نیست خوبم هست بعدم سهمیه دارید که خیلی کمک هست! 
> ولی کنکور حساب کتاب بردار نیست و به این چیز ها فکر نکن مهم ترین چیز همون درصد تو کنکور هست


منم از خدامه که 25 باشه ولی با توجه به نمره های نهاییم گفتم خودمو واسه بدترین شایط آماده کنم دیگه....

یعنی فرصت جبران هست درسه؟

ممنون از پاسختون

----------


## dr.amhozp

> منم از خدامه که 25 باشه ولی با توجه به نمره های نهاییم گفتم خودمو واسه بدترین شایط آماده کنم دیگه....
> 
> یعنی فرصت جبران هست درسه؟
> 
> ممنون از پاسختون



بله اخه نمره هات اصلا بد نیست همشون بغیر از فیزیکت خوبه دیگه 
بعدم درصد بالا اوردن تو کنکور به زبون اسونه ها وگرنه این همه معدل بالای 19 تو کشور هست که خیلیاشون رتبه های داغون میارن
باید حسابی تلاش کنی حسابی ... وقتی به اون حد رسیدی دیگه دنبال تایید من و امثال من نیستی خودت مطمئن میشی که رتبه ی خوب میاری یعنی به اون مرز امادگی عالی میرسی به تسلط .

----------


## رحيمي

سلام 
اين نمرات حدود يك چهارم نتيجه كلی شما را مشخص می كنه هنوز حدود سه چهارم ديگه باقيمانده است برای باقيمانده ها تلاش نماييد ، نتايج سوم شما زياد بد نيست كه نگران كننده باشه با توجه به اينكه منطقه 3 هستيد و سهميه هم داريد با تلاش موفق خواهيد شد.

----------


## afshar

سلام . قانون دقیق تاثیر معدل در جلسه هفته سوم شهریور سال 94 قراره دقیق بحث و بررسی بشه و خبرها رسیده مبنی بر اینه که از 25 درصد بیشتر نخواهد شد

----------


## homehr

25 تا35 درصده صد درصد

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام . قانون دقیق تاثیر معدل در جلسه هفته سوم شهریور سال 94 قراره دقیق بحث و بررسی بشه و خبرها رسیده مبنی بر اینه که از 25 درصد بیشتر نخواهد شد



کدوم خبرهای رسیده عزیز من؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!
35 درصد میشه دکتر جوووون ، بعد امتحانات نهایی سوم ، معاون متوسطه وزیر آموزش و پرورش خبرش رو اعلام کردش ...

بدین لینک برین ؛


*احتمال تاثیر 35 درصدی معدل در کنکور 95*

----------


## avernus

> کدوم خبرهای رسیده عزیز من؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!
> 35 درصد میشه دکتر جوووون ، بعد امتحانات نهایی سوم ، معاون متوسطه وزیر آموزش و پرورش خبرش رو اعلام کردش ...
> 
> بدین لینک برین ؛
> 
> 
> *احتمال تاثیر 35 درصدی معدل در کنکور 95*



سلام داداش گلمممم :Yahoo (4):  داداش خودت به اون بزرگ نوشتی (احتمال)
این خبر هم بخون
اعتراض به ثمر ننشسته کنکوری ها به تاثیر مستقیم سوابق تحصیلی/ سازمان سنجش: ما مجری هستیم نه تصمیم گیر

----------


## Majesty

> کدوم خبرهای رسیده عزیز من؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!
> 35 درصد میشه دکتر جوووون ، بعد امتحانات نهایی سوم ، معاون متوسطه وزیر آموزش و پرورش خبرش رو اعلام کردش ...
> 
> بدین لینک برین ؛
> 
> 
> *احتمال تاثیر 35 درصدی معدل در کنکور 95*


ولی داداش از حق نگذریم فکر کنم خیلی ناراضی هستی از ثابت موندن تاثیر معدل :Yahoo (1): ...منم سری پیش گفتم و رو حرفم هم میمونم...دلایل زیاد نشدن تاثیر معدل از زیاد شدنش بیشتره...ببین کی گفتم داداش گلم... :Yahoo (10): در ضمن این لینکی که شما همیشه میذاری واسه اردیبهشت هستش...یعنی قبل از برگزاری امتحانات نهایی :Yahoo (3):

----------


## _ZAPATA_

> کدوم خبرهای رسیده عزیز من؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!
> 35 درصد میشه دکتر جوووون ، بعد امتحانات نهایی سوم ، معاون متوسطه وزیر آموزش و پرورش خبرش رو اعلام کردش ...
> 
> بدین لینک برین ؛
> 
> 
> *احتمال تاثیر 35 درصدی معدل در کنکور 95*


*
با عرض معذرت تاريخ اين خبر * 

*من اون موقع امتحان نهايي نميدادم شما رو نميدونم*
سه شنبه 15 اردیبهشت 1394

----------


## saj8jad

> *
> با عرض معذرت تاريخ اين خبر * 
> 
> *من اون موقع امتحان نهايي نميدادم شما رو نميدونم*سه شنبه 15 اردیبهشت 1394



خواهش میکنم داداش 
ببخشید فکر کردم این مصاحبه مال بعد امتحان نهایی هایه ، آخه این معاون متوسطه بعد امتحانات نهایی موقع اعتراضات به نمرات نهایی هم یه مصاحبه در مورد تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی کرده و من هم بدون اینکه تاریخ مصاحبه رو نیگا کنم این لینک رو منتشر کردم و فکر کردم مال همون موقعه ...

حالا بگذریم ، خب قبل امتحان نهایی ها طرف گفته باشه یا بعد امتحان نهایی ها ، مهم اینکه طرف گفته احتمال داره زیاد بشه ...

خدا کنه اصلاً تاثیر معدل رو بردارن تا استرس داوطلبا کمتر بشه ...

بدبختی اینکه طرف شب میخوابه صبح پا مشه میگه تاثیر شده 50% ... والا بخدا مغز فندوقی هایی داریم تو این کشور که اگر به هر کشوری صادرشون کنیم اون کشور رو به .... میکشن ...  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## saj8jad

> ولی داداش از حق نگذریم فکر کنم خیلی ناراضی هستی از ثابت موندن تاثیر معدل...منم سری پیش گفتم و رو حرفم هم میمونم...دلایل زیاد نشدن تاثیر معدل از زیاد شدنش بیشتره...ببین کی گفتم داداش گلم...در ضمن این لینکی که شما همیشه میذاری واسه اردیبهشت هستش...یعنی قبل از برگزاری امتحانات نهایی



نه بخدا داداش گلم ، من که دیگه کنکور دادم رفته پی کارش ، خودت که میدونی تو کشور ما هیچی حساب و کتاب نداره و اصلاً حرف ما هم ... باقالی فروش برا عاغایون اهمیت نداره و کار خودشون رو میکنن و دلشون برای داوطلب نمیسوزه ...

والا بخدا اگر دست من بود اصلاً قانون تاثیر سوابق رو ملقا میکردم بره رد کارش ... :Yahoo (13): 


آخه داداش این معاون متوسطه بعد امتحانات نهایی موقع اعتراضات به نمرات نهایی هم یه مصاحبه در مورد تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی کرده و من هم بدون اینکه تاریخ مصاحبه رو نیگا کنم این لینک رو منتشر کردم و فکر کردم مال همون موقعه ...

شما داداش به بزرگواری خودت ما رو عف کن  :Y (592): 
یاعلی(ع)  :Y (518):

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام داداش گلمممم داداش خودت به اون بزرگ نوشتی (احتمال)
> این خبر هم بخون
> اعتراض به ثمر ننشسته کنکوری ها به تاثیر مستقیم سوابق تحصیلی/ سازمان سنجش: ما مجری هستیم نه تصمیم گیر



سلام به روی ماهت داداش
آره خب منم که نوشتم احتمال داره!
خبر رو خوندم  
خدا کنه سازمان سنجش یک کاری کنه کلاً تاثیر سوابق ملقا بشه و ملاک فقط کنکور باشه نه سوابق تحصیلی مثل کنکور 91 به قبل ....
یا فقط با تاثیر مثبت باشه و تاثیر منفی نداشته باشه مثل کنکور 92 ...

----------


## Majesty

> نه بخدا داداش گلم ، من که دیگه کنکور دادم رفته پی کارش ، خودت که میدونی تو کشور ما هیچی حساب و کتاب نداره و اصلاً حرف ما هم ... باقالی فروش برا عاغایون اهمیت نداره و کار خودشون رو میکنن و دلشون برای داوطلب نمیسوزه ...
> 
> والا بخدا اگر دست من بود اصلاً قانون تاثیر سوابق رو ملقا میکردم بره رد کارش ...
> 
> 
> آخه داداش این معاون متوسطه بعد امتحانات نهایی موقع اعتراضات به نمرات نهایی هم یه مصاحبه در مورد تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی کرده و من هم بدون اینکه تاریخ مصاحبه رو نیگا کنم این لینک رو منتشر کردم و فکر کردم مال همون موقعه ...
> 
> شما داداش به بزرگواری خودت ما رو عف کن 
> یاعلی(ع)


شرمنده نفرما مارو عزیز...عفو کن چیه...شما رو سر ما جا داری...منظوری نداشتم :Yahoo (110): بله حرف شما درسته...تو این مملکت هیچی معلوم نیست...به قول خودت یهو میکنن 50 % :Yahoo (20): 
تو این مملکت تا وقتی هر کی یه کاره ای بشه بخواد ظلم کنه به ملت هرچقدر هم دست و پا بزنه به هیچجا نمیرسه...مخلصم داداش :Yahoo (3):

----------


## saj8jad

> شرمنده نفرما مارو عزیز...عفو کن چیه...شما رو سر ما جا داری...منظوری نداشتمبله حرف شما درسته...تو این مملکت هیچی معلوم نیست...به قول خودت یهو میکنن 50 %
> تو این مملکت تا وقتی هر کی یه کاره ای بشه بخواد ظلم کنه به ملت هرچقدر هم دست و پا بزنه به هیچجا نمیرسه...مخلصم داداش



 :Y (766): خواهش میکنم داداش ، شما هم رو سر ما جا داری گل پسر  :Y (559): 

والا چی بگم از دست این مغز فندوقی ها ...  :Yahoo (56):

----------


## afshar

سلام 
 چند سالی هست فضای اینترنت از جمله انجمن کنکور در ماه های آغازین تابستان ملهب شایعاتی مثا تغییرات کلی کتاب ها و منابع کنکور و افزایش تاثیر معدل و ... میشه و استناد می کنن به مصاحبه های تبلیغاتی و پوشالی چند مسئول طرفدار حذف کنکور و طرف مجلس 
اما چیزی که مشخص هست اینه که تا خود سایت سنجش اطلاعیه نزنه هیچ چیزی قطعی نیست و این اتفاق بعد از هفته سوم شهریور میفته

از سال 90 تا 94 همین 25 بوده و فقط 2 ساله تاثیر مستقیم جایگزین مثبت شده

----------


## MaGMaaL

*سلام دوستان
من دیپلم خودمو (سال سوم) در سال تحصیلی  83-84 گرفتم و میخوام کنکور 95 بدم. این  تاثیر کنکور برای من لحاظ میشه؟آیا؟*

----------


## Janvaljan

> *سلام دوستان
> من دیپلم خودمو (سال سوم) در سال تحصیلی  83-84 گرفتم و میخوام کنکور 95 بدم. این  تاثیر کنکور برای من لحاظ میشه؟آیا؟*


اگر *امتحانات نهایی شما سال 84* برگزار شده ، بله نمراتتون در کنکور تاثیر داره.

----------


## nahid

> *سلام دوستان
> من دیپلم خودمو (سال سوم) در سال تحصیلی  83-84 گرفتم و میخوام کنکور 95 بدم. این  تاثیر کنکور برای من لحاظ میشه؟آیا؟*


​اگه دیپلم اولتو قبل 84 گرفتی از اون استفاده کن که تاثیر نداشته باشه.بازم خودت میدونی

----------


## Unknown Soldier

*خداییش روحیه دست جمعی نیست تو کار ما...پایه باشید ی کمپین  راه بندازید واسش و اعتراض کنید دم در ادرات اموزش و پرورش شهرستانا بخدا  حل میشه این مشکل
واسه سربازیم 2سال عمرتو باس تلف کنی...اینم با اعتراض حل میشه
*

----------

